# hi ist die salt halflink kette gut?



## rollertuning (18. August 2007)

muss mir eine neue kette hollen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung mit der kette hatt?weil manche sagen die reißt schnelll.


----------



## Stirni (18. August 2007)

du fragst mich über MSN, ich sag kool chain light und machst trotzdem nen thread auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollertuning (18. August 2007)

kann ja,sein das andere eine andere erfahrung mit der kette machen aber ich holl mir dan die kool chain light so.


----------



## BenjaminB (18. August 2007)

ein kumpel und ich fahren sie beide und sie lässt sich bie beiden nicht richtig spannen. keine ahnnung, warum, aber spätestens nach einem mal reinteten ist sie wieder loker.


----------



## rollertuning (18. August 2007)

habt ihr die kette gekürzt?wen man die kriegt musst man die kürzen mein freund hatt die und die fahrt sich super aber der hatt die gekürzt weil wen du die ganz drauf tust lasst die sich nicht spannnen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. August 2007)

kürzen muss man wohl bei jeder kette


----------



## BenjaminB (18. August 2007)

hältst du mich für so bescheuert? so blöd kann man doch garnicht sein...also ehrlich...


----------



## Trailst4R (18. August 2007)

rollertuning schrieb:


> habt ihr die kette gekürzt?wen man die kriegt musst man die kürzen mein freund hatt die und die fahrt sich super aber der hatt die gekürzt weil wen du die ganz drauf tust lasst die sich nicht spannnen



bisch blöd oder was


wasn zufall ich verkauf genau diese kette


----------



## Carl Johnson (18. August 2007)

> habt ihr die kette gekürzt?wen man die kriegt musst man die kürzen mein freund hatt die und die fahrt sich super aber der hatt die gekürzt weil wen du die ganz drauf tust lasst die sich nicht spannnen



lol ... eine wahre erkenntnis, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich immer so langsam fahr, ich muss mir luft in die reifen pumpen, oder was meint ihr? vllt den mantel einölen dass es besser flutscht?? wer weiß ...


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (18. August 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> ein kumpel und ich fahren sie beide und sie lässt sich bie beiden nicht richtig spannen. keine ahnnung, warum, aber spätestens nach einem mal reinteten ist sie wieder loker.



Musst die Muttern richtig fest machen


----------



## paule_p2 (18. August 2007)

die dummheit die in diesem thread ist, steigt mit sogut wie jedem post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (18. August 2007)

habt ihr schonmal über kettenspanner nachgedacht??    

hahaha oder dein kumpel zieht immer am rad während du fährst, dann wird se au nich locker hah


----------



## Bampedi (18. August 2007)

> hahaha oder dein kumpel zieht immer am rad während du fährst, dann wird se au nich locker hah



mir is eben richtig ein brocken hochgekommen so ekelhaft unlustig is das hier.


----------



## AVE (18. August 2007)

übel gel hah


----------



## Carl Johnson (19. August 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> mir is eben richtig ein brocken hochgekommen so ekelhaft unlustig is das hier.



dann post halt nen besseren ;-)  oder ignorier einfach den thread - so mach´s ich jetzt dann ^^


----------



## rollertuning (19. August 2007)

ihr kotzt mich alle so an ihr idioten man erlich schämt euch,könnt nur einen fertig machen besonders bampedi wen ich dich in die finger kriegen sollte,weiß ich nicht was ich mache!(außer stirni)


----------



## Aceface (19. August 2007)

morgen geht´s wieder in den kindergarten, da könnt ihr euch abreagieren! 

was ein mist hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (19. August 2007)

Kommt mal klar. Ihr müsst ja auch denken ihr seid hier im Takatukaland und habt alle Freiheiten der Welt.


----------

